

WIKISPEED, first car-maker in the world to accept Bitcoin - rockyleal
http://wikispeed.com/wikispeed-team-blog/wikispeed-first-car-maker-in-the-world-to-accept-bitcoin-press-release

======
freehunter
So, is there actually a car to be bought? I've seen articles about it saying
each part can be made and changed in record time, the company runs
efficiently, and it's a total game changer, but I've never seen a car that can
be bought. Their claims are quite hefty (the same car can be a sports car or
an SUV/pickup truck), but has anyone driven one?

If I were to drop the $25,000 right now for one, would a working, 5-star crash
rated car show up at my door?

